# Something You Don't See Very often InThe Wild



## Turtulas-Len (May 20, 2019)

This is what I saw when I opened the front door this morning.


These are young adults about 3/4 full adult size.The males head is not completly bright orange yet.(teenagers)


----------



## ZEROPILOT (May 20, 2019)

Get a room!
That is unusual to see.


----------



## wellington (May 20, 2019)

Wow, I'm surprised they are right out in the open. Pretty cool.


----------



## Maro2Bear (May 20, 2019)

Interesting! We have a few of these scurrying all about now too. Yesterday, i found a smallish Spotted Salamander on the outside steps down to our basement. It was very very dry, not moving. I gently moved it to our fountain where it sprang to live once it hit the warm water.

Good spot!


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 20, 2019)

Last Thursday this spider caught her first dragonfly

as I was watching her I noticed a much smaller male hanging not far from her

Today he is making his move on her


This is something I've never seen before and it is fascinating to watch his dancing around all over her. But it's 98 degrees here at the Beach and to hot for me to stay out in the sun and watch till the end.


----------



## Cowboy_Ken (Jul 20, 2019)

And the end of this fun game of courtship often times ends with the female spider eating the little male. At least he “had” a short-term girlfriend. LOL


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 22, 2019)

She laid an egg this morning, so I guess the male made contact.

i wasn't expecting an egg so soon after mating, but her body was so much smaller this morning I searched for an egg case and found it near the base of a cholla. also spotted another male close by. This web has been there for a while but never seen a spider in it so I wasn't sure what type of spider made it.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 26, 2019)

Here is another one that you hear during summer but seldom get a close look at.


He was hanging on the hand rail out side the front door this morning.


----------



## vladimir (Jul 26, 2019)

I actually found Vladimir walking around his yard with something sticking out of his beak the other day. I thought it was a leaf or a branch at first, then I discovered it was a cicada that was in the process of coming out of its shell. He dropped it when I reached for it, and it didn't appear to be harmed at all. I put him outside of the yard and he flew away later that day.


----------



## Turtulas-Len (Jul 26, 2019)

vladimir said:


> I actually found Vladimir walking around his yard with something sticking out of his beak the other day. I thought it was a leaf or a branch at first, then I discovered it was a cicada that was in the process of coming out of its shell. He dropped it when I reached for it, and it didn't appear to be harmed at all. I put him outside of the yard and he flew away later that day.
> 
> View attachment 277275


We haven't had many cicadas this year,just the annual ones. But when a brood emerges the box turtles search them out as they come up in the early morning and late evening.


----------

